# X728 John Deere tractor cover



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm making a cover for my tractor out of bed sheets I picked up at St. Vinnes for about $2 a piece, nothing spectactular here and I'll be working on it off and on a little bit in the next few days, so for what its worth.

X728 COVER

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd get the seamstress over at this stage, for their input Rob. Could really shed some light on the subject for you. This is, after all, their game!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll get the bride to look first, but I know what your saying.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Frankly Rob, Those rolls of shrink wrap might be better yet, and it would allow you to actually see the tractor too!  Snowing right now outside.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the bride look over the cover, and we decided to take it down and let them sew it up where its at now, then I more in likely will do a little trimming and back down to them one more time, I'll keep track of the cost in case anybody wants to know.

I told the lady (seamstress) on the phone don't beat me up to bad on this sewing because this is the cover for the tractor that puts in the free gardens for the elderly Hmong ladies.

Anyway on my way with the sheets down to see the gals that do the sewing.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I almost forgot, shrinkwrap is a really good idea, but I need things to keep me busy.

Rob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends where youre storing the tractor- if its inside, the sheets will be fine- i wouldnt use plastic wrap, that can hold moisture and cause rust, you might also want to drain the gas and bring the battery in the house.

Yeah thrift stores are awsome- i never liked them before i met my wife for some reason- i get shirts for work, extra shirts n stuff for rags in the shed, tools n all kinds of other cool stuff cheep. Plus youre helping to donate to orginizations that help needy people and reusing stuff that other wise wouldve been put into a landfill somewhere.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Depends where youre storing the tractor- if its inside, the sheets will be fine- i wouldnt use plastic wrap, that can hold moisture and cause rust, you might also want to drain the gas and bring the battery in the house.
> 
> Yeah thrift stores are awsome- i never liked them before i met my wife for some reason- i get shirts for work, extra shirts n stuff for rags in the shed, tools n all kinds of other cool stuff cheep. Plus youre helping to donate to orginizations that help needy people and reusing stuff that other wise wouldve been put into a landfill somewhere.


Thanks DT good ideas.

Rob


----------

